# books of the decade



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

ok if you could vote for your BL books of the decade what would they be.

best HH novel.....

fulgrim for me

best guard novel...

gaunts ghosts novels not one but all of them

best WHF

sigmar

best other

Ciaphus cain series, the guy just makes me laugh.

whats yours


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

*Favorite Horus Heresy Novel *- _Fulgrim_, for a great depiction into the fall of my favorite Primarch - Fulgrim, the countless twists, betrayel amongst the Remembrancers, the Eldars perspective, and of course: Isstvan V.

*Best Guard Novel *- _Necropolis_, the best futuristic siege I`ve read, almost World War Two-esque, but obviously with the inclusion of Lasguns... 

*Best Warhammer Fantasy *- This is hard. Very hard. _Bloodstorm _or _Shadow King_.... I would say the latter, simply because its more emotive, but still has plenty of Druchii torture, slaughter, High Elf heroics, spells, history and so forth...

*Best Other *- This is still Black Library? If not, I would rate either _The Blade Itself_, _Shadows Edge _or _The Eye of the World_. If it is, then _Titanicus_. Titans, clashing countless times, in varying ways, varying classes, Legio`s and more of the Mechanicus besides. Its Abnett, do I need to explain more?


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

no abnett is god!!! lol


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

gothik said:


> no abnett is god!!! lol


He`s the King, McNeill is his evil, plotting brother (Richard III anyone?) Thorpe, Kyme, Swallow and Bowden are the Princes, all fighting it out for their father to notice them... Counter is the forgotten son, banished for _Battle for the Abyss_, a stain upon his father`s creation :biggrin:

... Yes, a rather peculiar analogy, but one has far to much time upon one`s hands these days....


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Favourite Horus Heresy Novel - _A Thousand Sons_ for the most epic battle in all of 40k, bar the Terra siege, the Razing of Prospero. The Thousand Sons are the Witch-Masters and the Psyker-Lords, and the dogs of Russ fell before them. The Sons of Magnus may have lost the battle but they'll win the feud yet.

Best Guard Novel - _The Traitor's Hand_. Ciaphas Cain versus Chaos heretics is excellent, and Cain's own side attempting to bring him down. And he faces it all with the same grim realism and light-hearted dark humour as always. 'Blood for the Blood God!.' 'Harriers for the Cup!'

Best Warhammer Fantasy - _Malus Darkblade_, no thought required. The best one is probably _Bloodstorm_ but _Reaper of Souls_ is close, if not better. The devious, backstabbing Druchii noble Malus Darkblade, whose answer to everything is just going along with the ride and trying not to end up dead.

Best Other - _Daemon World_ for a unique story and take on 40k. The wars in the Eye of Terror are often talked about yet this is the only novel that shows us what they are like, and what cataclysmic forces are unleashed when Chaos fights Chaos. Arguleon Veq is the greatest and is not dead!.


And as for Black Library hierarchy in terms of medieval metaphors... Graham McNeill is the king, Dan Abnett the royal inquisitor, Nick Kyme is the armourer and smithery, Gav Thorpe and Dennis are the court jesters, James Swallow is the court story-teller, Aaron Dembski-Bowden is the prince, Ben Counter is the troll banished under the drawbridge and Bill King is the wise old advisor.


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

Firstly the required "IMHO"

The title of "best book" the Black Library has turned out in the last decade has to be given to the Eisenhorn Omnibus. Dan Abnett somehow portrayed the darkest and most intricate parts of the 40k universe with perfect pace, tone and language. Eisenhorn is the Black Library's flagship story with it's subtlety being it's genius. Nuff said.

L.


----------



## gatorgav (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice! 

Best HH Novel: I'm going to go with Legion :crazy: It was just so offbeat and not what I expected that I found myself unable to put it down. The way the alpha legion cooperated (and used) regular troopers and folk to achieve their ends, I thought was really cool. 

Best Guard Novel: Cadian Blood. I felt this book really had some cool ties to the HH and some great quotes. There is a moment in this book where the Raven Guard are sitting on their drop pods waiting for landing coordinates from the 88th where I think I literally began to sweat as I read it.

Best Fantasy: Malus Darkblade. I can't say anything that LotN already said.

Best Other: Titanicus. The book was just so expansive in scope it really took me by surprise. Some very memorable characters as well.


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

Best HH: A Thousand Sons
Best other: Helsreach
....but best ever BL book: Titanicus


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Favorite Horus Heresy Novel - Gonna have to go with Thousand sons aswell, shows that the Tsons legion turning traitor wasnt a choice for them. Also fuel for my dislike of Space pups 

Best Guard Novel - Blood pact by Dan abnett, Differnet pace to the usual but a fantastic read with a few twists!

Best Warhammer Fantasy - Malekith but its followed closely by the Malus Darkblade series for levels of epicness

Best Other - Im goin to double up on Daemon world, its a mix of fantasy and 40k and as LoTn said shows a small peice of the eye of terror, which everbody knows about but, has no real clue on what goes on in it!


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice suggestions. For me (in my delicious onion... err, opinion, of course):

Best HH Novel: _Fulgrim_, as I haven't read _A Thousand Sons_ yet.

Best Guard Novel: At first, I was just going to say one of the _Gaunt's Ghosts_ omnibuses, but I just finished _The Saint_ and I really liked _Sabbat Martyr_. Abnett killed off my favorite Ghost, but he did it as part of an epic hive tower battle and subsequent betrayal. That's the way to go out.

Best Warhammer Fantasy Novel: Malus Darkblade series.

Best Other: I'll let you know when I read something in the "other" category :grin:.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Best Horus Heresy Novel: Err, that is actually rather tough for me. I loved _Galaxy in Flames_, and that will always be up the top of my novels for me, however Vespasian from _Fulgrim _does it for me, so I am going to have to say that.

Best Guard Novel: Again, this is a tough one. Most of the Guard novels I have read I have really enjoyed. _Blood Pact _is pure class, as is _Traitor General_ and _Guns of Tanith_, but I also loved _Desert Raiders_ from the Imperial Guard Series. _Traitor General_ is mine though, MkVenner is pure class, and he maks any novel worth it.

Best Warhammer Novel: Nope, never read this.

Best Other: I dunno tbh, I loved _Brothers of the Snake_ and _Double Eagle_ from Abnett, but the Word Bearers series do it for me for other. So yeah, I shall go for _Dark Creed_.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh yeah dark creed, good bit of fluff added to the 40k universe in that book!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Best Space Marine: Tough choice. _Dead Sky, Black Sun_ is awesome but _Salamander_ is as well. Can't forget _Red Fury_. I'd say the Blood Angels are the best, cos they are my favourites so I enjoy them more, then Salamanders then Ultramarines.

Best Chaos Space Marine: ....its me. Do you really need to ask?, in case your new and actually do then _Soul Hunter_. Best BL novel ever.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

newish but kinda figured that out within a couple days good choice so far all have been a good choice and i found another i quite liked the other day, enforcer...not enough stories about the Arbites and women charcaters n the 40k world, this was a great story,


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Vampire Genevieve is a cracking fantasy book. Omni bus is for sure, one of the better lot in the fantasy relm.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

_A Thousand Sons_ for HH, _Titanicus_ really rocks, anything with Ciaphus Cain is brilliant. _Salamander_ for SMs.


----------

